# Surefire Fury 2018 dual fuel 18650/Cr123



## Nichia! (Feb 2, 2018)

Just found this on YouTube. I wonder if it's going to have hard output drop like their new lights?

https://youtu.be/jQYiKZgQiAM


----------



## Nichia! (Feb 2, 2018)

I hope they come with good tint (without any purple, green or blue) just white light.


----------



## Random Dan (Feb 2, 2018)

18650 handles current much better than cr123 and the fury has decent thermal mass so I wouldn't expect too much drop.


----------



## Tachead (Feb 2, 2018)

Nichia! said:


> I hope they come with good tint (without any purple, green or blue) just white light.


Surefire may not be the company for you if you are particular about tints.


----------



## Nichia! (Feb 2, 2018)

Well I (was) originally a Surefire guy before I make the move to malkoff and Zebralight, Lumintop, etc...

It is the only brand I can't resist! lol 
My first HighEnd light was a Surefire! So I just can't resist them and the first reason that makes me convert to other brands is Batteries! So I had to find a brand that takes 18650/Rcr123 and I did and found Zebralight my best manufacturer now!


----------



## Tachead (Feb 2, 2018)

Nichia! said:


> Well I (was) originally a Surefire guy before I make the move to malkoff and Zebralight, Lumintop, etc...
> 
> It is the only brand I can't resist! lol
> My first HighEnd light was a Surefire! So I just can't resist them and the first reason that makes me convert to other brands is Batteries! So I had to find a brand that takes 18650/Rcr123 and I did and found Zebralight my best manufacturer now!



Yeah, they make some nice lights. Unfortunately they tend to only be offered in greenish cool white. I hear some of the new models are a bit better though. The E1B MV, EDCL1-T, EDCL2-T, and Tactician are supposed to be descent and only have a hint of yellowish green. Keep in mind the tint lottery is always is play too so I am sure there is some variation between samples. 

Yeah, it is nice to see SF offering more rechargeable options finally. 

Zebralight is one of my favourites too.


----------



## Modernflame (Feb 2, 2018)

Random Dan said:


> 18650 handles current much better than cr123 and the fury has decent thermal mass so I wouldn't expect too much drop.



This is true, of course, but I'm still betting there is a significant step down up front. I say this for thermal reasons, if nothing else. On primaries, it is rated for 1200lm. This will require a massive step down inside of two minutes, lest the cells overheat.


----------



## Dave D (Apr 28, 2018)

The Surefire Fury DFT Tactical is now shipping from several suppliers, although it still hasn't been listed on the SF website.

Prices range from $149 upwards.

Listed as 1500 lumens from a 18650 battery (runtime of 1.5hrs) and 1200 lumens if powered by 2 x CR123a's (runtime of 1.25hrs).

Shows a beam of 300/270m depending on fuel.

I expect that there will be a dual output or IntelliBeam version available in the future.


----------



## kj2 (Apr 28, 2018)

Glad SF starts getting into the 18650 market.


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Apr 28, 2018)

Ok. I might just want this one. Have not bought any lights for myself since the SF UM2 in November of last year. I like the simplicity of one mode and crazy firepower. Perhaps I'll get this in 2 months for Father's Day. I do happen to have an Orbtronic 3500 sitting around w/ nowhere to go...


----------



## etc (Apr 29, 2018)

kj2 said:


> Glad SF starts getting into the 18650 market.



Finally


----------



## cody12 (Apr 29, 2018)

Did anyone noticed there are two different bodies for this light? in fact, the pictures in this thread are different. Look at the bezel. one is sculptured, one is smooth. Also, one light has a clickie switch, one is tactical(no click), depending on whos description you read.


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Apr 29, 2018)

I much prefer smooth bezels. I do hope that is the case! Well, I'm continuing to sell off a bunch of lights at the auction site. Perhaps I'll have enough cheddar to make this light happen sooner. I think I'd just harvest the supplied CR123s for use in my UM2 and throw that 18650 in there day one.


----------



## carrot (Apr 30, 2018)

cody12 said:


> Did anyone noticed there are two different bodies for this light? in fact, the pictures in this thread are different. Look at the bezel. one is sculptured, one is smooth. Also, one light has a clickie switch, one is tactical(no click), depending on whos description you read.



Looking on B&H's site, it looks like there are two models, though both have the same smooth bezel in the photos:

- "FURY-IB-DF" which is 15/1500 lumens, IntelliBeam, $199, backordered at B&H

- "FURY-DFT" which is 1500 lumens, $179, in stock at B&H


----------



## Sean (Apr 30, 2018)

I wonder if it comes with a Surefire branded 18650?


----------



## Dave D (Apr 30, 2018)

Sean said:


> I wonder if it comes with a Surefire branded 18650?



The above packaging indicates that it is supplied with 2 x CR123A's.


----------



## Vinniec5 (Apr 30, 2018)

I received mine from B&H Friday and here's my report so far. The DFT Tactical in the package is the one on the right in the picture with the notched bezel, they are relieved and smooth like a slotted screwdriver and do not snag on clothing. Surefire CR123's are included, you will need to supply your own 18650. I already have SF18650s 2600+3400mah on hand. mine has a tactical clicky, which I like. it has enough travel that you can use it easily as a momentary switch without clicking it on. No problem there atleast for me as its just like my Peacekeepers. 

As for brightness this is a beast, portable night-sun bright with a extremely noticeable difference from the peacekeepers in power, tint is sight purple with a nice hotspot and smooth transition to the spill. reflector is smoother than my Lawman and peacekeepers. Purple tint AR refective glass also like the Lawman-Fury P3Xs. Knurling is very grippy much better than the peacekeeper (my only real complaint about them).

Now for the manufacturing problem I encountered, when I tried to put an 18650 in mine it wouldn't fit, cr123s fit fine but not the 18650. First I thought I ordered the wrong light or was sent the wrong one but upon closer inspection of the tail end I noticed the thread protection/negative contact collar was pressed in cockeyed so that one edge instead of sliding fully down it was hung up on the inside of the battery tube and made the middle of the collar compress like a Ferrule/rivet and would not let the 18650 battery pass by. I fixed it easily enough with a tapered impact socket that fit in and gently tapped it down in place, problem solved. If Surefire used a 18650 sized Go-NoGo gauge that would have been spotted in a second. Since the cr123s slid right in no one noticed. This could happed on any light but I wanted to get it out there to give members a heads up.

I really do like this light and its a nice upgrade from the 600 lumen models

It would also be nice if SF started an upgrade program for The Peacekeepers/fury models. Maybe make the upgrade head 1200 lumens only so it wouldn't hurt Fury sales. We can always Hope


----------



## etc (Apr 30, 2018)

I am more of a visual learner.. Both lumens wise and that 18650 insertion problem.

Can you fire it up next to a Malkoff Hound Dog or such. Or some other well-known reference. Like the 320 lumen G2x Pro for example.

Second question, do the lumens drop with time, after 10-15 minutes?


----------



## kssmith (Apr 30, 2018)

Received mine today; 18650 fits; but will blink whenever activated and not actually turn on. So not sure if my battery is bad or not. I’m going camping so I will use it tonight and see how it works!


----------



## Nichia! (Apr 30, 2018)

kssmith said:


> Received mine today; 18650 fits; but will blink whenever activated and not actually turn on. So not sure if my battery is bad or not. I’m going camping so I will use it tonight and see how it works!



Pics?


----------



## kssmith (Apr 30, 2018)

Here are some quick ones; I’ll see if I can get some beam shots. The head wasn’t glued on mine, looks like it was supposed to be, but not fully sealed.


----------



## Modernflame (Apr 30, 2018)

kssmith said:


> ... but will blink whenever activated and not actually turn on.



Would you mind saying a few more words about this? I'm not clear on what you mean. Also, any guesses about the emitter?


----------



## kssmith (May 1, 2018)

Sorry; where we are we have no phone service. So; I have an Olight 2600 battery; I think the battery is defective. I just got it, and it took forever to charge. Anyway; when I first put it in the Fury; the light would give a real quick flash, and never actually work. This was the same for momentary and constant on. 

Last night I stopped at a store and they had some cheap 2000mah batteries; I got these and charged them, and the light functioned flawlessly. So I really think the battery I first used is bad. Nothing with the light.


----------



## Vinniec5 (May 1, 2018)

I haven't had time to run it steady for a step-down test yet, probably this weekend. i'll see what I can work out trying to post pics here, as I haven't posted any in a long while. I could use a 600 lumen peacekeeper as a comparison model, I don't have a G2x in my arsenal. Didn't even think to check if the head was glued on, need to check that asap


----------



## etc (May 2, 2018)

So surefire reluctantly woke up to the reality that nobody outside of gov wants to run CR123A cells and discard them, that 99% of people in the game of high-powered lumens devices use 18650s and such.. it's about time.

I suppose it's a step in the right direction.


----------



## Modernflame (May 2, 2018)

etc said:


> So surefire reluctantly woke up to the reality that nobody outside of gov wants to run CR123A cells and discard them, that 99% of people in the game of high-powered lumens devices use 18650s and such.. it's about time.
> 
> I suppose it's a step in the right direction.



I'm excited about 18650 powered Surefires. I've also wanted to try Intellibeam. That these two have met in one device is very tempting, but I still have questions about this light.

Two CR123's would be unacceptable, even at 1200 lumens, as this would require about 3.5 amps and would be dangerous unless there was a quick, massive step down. You can get 1500 lumens from an 18650 much more safely, but I'd like to have clear expectations about the output curve and internal heat sinking mechanisms.

I'd also like to know which emitter Surefire has chosen for this model. Can anyone help with these questions?


----------



## etc (May 2, 2018)

I will probably buy this model in a year or so when prices come down a bit and it's on the used market.

I have the G2x Pro as my only Surefire at this point and to be perfectly honest, I am really pleased with it. It's very light, durable, nothing breaks and you shift between high-lux 15 lumen mode and 320 lumen mode -- and you get great runtime with the 1x16650 cell.

This light is even better, but I do have to know it has any thermal management, meaning it runs x lumens for y minutes after which it steps down by 30%.

If it has dual modes and takes 18650 and maintains 800 lumens after the thermal activation, then it is a winner.


----------



## LandToSea (May 9, 2018)

OK, who is working on a thorough review for us? :thumbsup:


----------



## LandToSea (May 9, 2018)

etc said:


> I am more of a visual learner.. Both lumens wise and that 18650 insertion problem.
> 
> Can you fire it up next to a Malkoff Hound Dog or such. Or some other well-known reference. Like the 320 lumen G2x Pro for example.
> 
> Second question, do the lumens drop with time, after 10-15 minutes?



What are the equivalent output models for those comparisons?


----------



## dano (May 10, 2018)

SF has released info that certain 18650's cannot handle the current draw of this light, and that the light will trip the protection circuits in these 18650's. To run the light, the 18650 needs to have a rated 5 amp discharge rate. The SF 18650's are 6A rated. I've been using a Felix 3500mah cell without issues. SF is running a special for purchasers of the light (as this issue wasn't laid out in the manual). Contact SF for further info.


----------



## etc (May 11, 2018)

Well, there is always the "low" mode that draws sub-1 Amp current.


----------



## Bronc6901 (May 11, 2018)

Vinniec5 said:


> I haven't had time to run it steady for a step-down test yet, probably this weekend. i'll see what I can work out trying to post pics here, as I haven't posted any in a long while. I could use a 600 lumen peacekeeper as a comparison model, I don't have a G2x in my arsenal. Didn't even think to check if the head was glued on, need to check that asap



Looking forward to this review. I’m Using a peacekeeper as my duty light and have to say I love it, but I’d like to see how they compare on output. This light has got my attention as a replacement because of the clicky tactical tail cap and that 1500 lumens!


----------



## Gunny84 (May 11, 2018)

I am interested in this light but do anyone have any idea if a red filter is available?? I asked SF about it and I was told that:
"No it will not work with the fury, you dont' want to put a filter on a 1500 lumen light it could melt the filter"


----------



## rangefinder (May 11, 2018)

I just received mine today. The light body and tailcap are a larger diameter then my P2X Fury and my Peacekeeper. The Fury DFT will not fit in the V70 holster. I assumed it was going to be the same size even with the 18650 as my Peacekeeper fits fine. Anyone have a suggestion on a holster that might fit? I'm looking for something similar to the V70 for a 2 inch duty belt.


----------



## Dave D (May 12, 2018)

Below is the customer service info mentioned by dano.
_
Dear Customers of the FURY-DFT and M600DF, 
When we launched these products our instructions were not clear regarding which 18650 batteries to use, and for that we sincerely apologize. Some customers who purchased the FURY-DFT and M600DF have experienced their light shutting down just after activation when using a non-SureFire branded 18650. This is because the FURY-DFT and M600DF are ultra-high-output illumination tools that require a minimum 5A discharge rate from the battery to operate as intended. Unfortunately many non-SureFire brand 18650 batteries do not meet this requirement and generic battery manufacturers typically do not provide/state the discharge rates for their 18650 batteries. The SureFire SF18650A battery’s protection circuit supports up to a 6A draw and is therefore the recommended battery for these products. 
To make things right, for the next 30 days customers who purchased the FURY-DFT will have the opportunity to purchase up to two SureFire SF18650A batteries or the SF18650A-KIT, which includes a battery with charger, at a 40% discount, plus free shipping. Simply email [email protected]om, include the serial number of your light, a telephone number we can reach you at, and your full name and address. We will then contact you within 24 hours to complete your order over the phone and we will get you taken care of.

Link to batteries _https://www.surefire.com/sf18650a.html
_
Link to battery/charger kit _https://www.surefire.com/18650-battery-charger.html__


----------



## Modernflame (May 12, 2018)

It is very refreshing to see Surefire dabbling in the 18650 category. That is also very nice customer service.

Just curious, does anyone know what cell Surefire rebranded?


----------



## kssmith (May 12, 2018)

I have to say; I was relieved to see the post from Surefire about this issue. I tried two different new 18650s and neither would work. So; I went through the process yesterday and it is super easy. I emailed them the info, within 20 minutes I had a response and called them. I have two of their batteries on the way !


----------



## dano (May 12, 2018)

Modernflame said:


> It is very refreshing to see Surefire dabbling in the 18650 category. That is also very nice customer service.
> 
> Just curious, does anyone know what cell Surefire rebranded?



Cell used in the R1 is a Panasonic. Probably the same for their 18650's.


----------



## AZPops (May 12, 2018)

rangefinder said:


> I just received mine today. The light body and tailcap are a larger diameter then my P2X Fury and my Peacekeeper. The Fury DFT will not fit in the V70 holster. I assumed it was going to be the same size even with the 18650 as my Peacekeeper fits fine. Anyone have a suggestion on a holster that might fit? I'm looking for something similar to the V70 for a 2 inch duty belt.




Holster hunting is not one of my favorite things to do, that's for certain! And I have a box full of them to prove it! ... :laughing: Aside from EDC'ing my HDS (kydex holster), working in the winter is the only time I don't use a holster. The rest of the year I wear one, actually two (HDS 250 in a kydex, and P1R in a modified V70 (I think it's a V70).

If you can't find what you're looking for; (I don't own any leather holsters) but if you don't mind leather. You could try contacting Dan, aka Hogokansatsukan (cpf, whatever name / he's easy to find in the HDS Systems EDC threads), aka Thor's Hammer Custom Leather; http://www.mjolnirleather.com/flashlight-multitool-phone

You may have to send the light to him for fitting / molding the leather to the light.

Anyways, just a thought! Good luck!

Pops


----------



## GrizzlyAdams (May 12, 2018)

My DFT is very comparable to a malkoff houndog in my opinion. The DFT has a wider spill and less defined hotspot at distance. It's a really nice beam


----------



## rangefinder (May 15, 2018)

kssmith said:


> I have to say; I was relieved to see the post from Surefire about this issue. I tried two different new 18650s and neither would work. So; I went through the process yesterday and it is super easy. I emailed them the info, within 20 minutes I had a response and called them. I have two of their batteries on the way !



I took advantage of this as well. I have some 18650s and only two worked; a surefire 2600mah that came with my Peacekeeper and a thrunight. I have multiple eagtac branded 18650s that flashed and then nothing. All the eagtacs work fine in my Peacekeeper. I was happy to get a couple more that I can depend on in this light.


----------



## djans1397 (May 19, 2018)

Sorryif I missed it, but any idea what the Amir is? I'm guessing maybe in XHP 70 or similar variation.


----------



## Bronc6901 (May 22, 2018)

Does anyone else have a V70 holster to try and fit this in? Or does anyone have this and a peacekeeper that they can post side by side comparison photos with? I really want this as a duty light but not if I have to give up my p70 holster. Don’t know why surefire promotes this as a duty light, but doesn’t even make a holster it will fit in. Bummer


----------



## GrizzlyAdams (May 22, 2018)

The DFT won't fit in the Surefire holster, sorry.


----------



## ChrisGarrett (May 22, 2018)

dano said:


> SF has released info that certain 18650's cannot handle the current draw of this light, and that the light will trip the protection circuits in these 18650's. To run the light, the 18650 needs to have a rated 5 amp discharge rate. The SF 18650's are 6A rated. I've been using a Felix 3500mah cell without issues. SF is running a special for purchasers of the light (as this issue wasn't laid out in the manual). Contact SF for further info.



Most every 18650 can handle 5A in their sleep, unless they're worn out, junkers, or just defective.

Most common Seiko PCB protection circuits trip at between 6.5A-8A, with PCBs on the high drain cells, like the Sanyo-Panasonic NCR18650GA (10A continuous) tripping at ~10A.

Even at 1500LM, I doubt very much if the Fury DFT is pulling over 5A-6A, but I'm just guessing.

You all need to look for the newer hybrid chemistry cells like the S-P NCR-GA, the Samsung 30Q, the Sony VTC 5, 5A or 6, the LG HE4s, or whatever is similar (10A continuous rated).

The Panasonic NCR-B 3400mAh cell will probably be pushed to its redline and therefore, you won't get the longest life out of that somewhat dated cell.

Chris


----------



## Bronc6901 (May 23, 2018)

GrizzlyAdams said:


> The DFT won't fit in the Surefire holster, sorry.



Is it too large for it?


----------



## Firehawk1227 (May 27, 2018)

Anyone know if this flashlight is available anywhere?

EDIT: I’m looking for the intellibeam version. 

EDIT 2: Spoke to B&H and they expect to have a shipment on 6/30/18 for those interested.


----------



## Dave D (Jun 20, 2018)

Surefire Fury DFT now listed on the SF website.

https://www.surefire.com/illumination/flashlights/fury-dft-tactical-led-flashlight.html


----------



## bubbatime (Jun 20, 2018)

Firehawk1227 said:


> Anyone know if this flashlight is available anywhere?
> 
> EDIT: I’m looking for the intellibeam version.









Available next week here it looks like.
https://www.midwayusa.com/product/1...ht-led-with-2-cr123a-batteries-aluminum-black


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Jun 20, 2018)

The Fury DFT with the crenellated bezel is now on the SF website:

https://www.surefire.com/illumination/flashlights/fury-dft-tactical-led-flashlight.html


----------



## Dave D (Jun 20, 2018)

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> The Fury DFT with the crenellated bezel is now on the SF website:
> 
> https://www.surefire.com/illumination/flashlights/fury-dft-tactical-led-flashlight.html



I beat you by 5 hours 38 minutes!! :thumbsup:


----------



## JonathanLarson (Jul 8, 2018)

Hey,

I have the Fury dual-output 15/600 version. Does anybody know if this option will be available for the new Fury DFT 15/1500 .. without the intellibeam?

Jon


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jul 8, 2018)

Most likely yes SF will make a dual output duel fuel Fury as well. I JUST got into SF after collecting since 1996. Thus far I am very impressed. My duel fuel Fury's both with and without IB are astonishing lights. I really wish SF would include MORE technical details like what emitter they use(HAS to be XHP35HD)and if they are IP68 rated or not(seem like they should be). These things are some of the most well made lights I have ever had. The potted electronics are a good thing to have.


----------



## JonathanLarson (Jul 9, 2018)

CelticCross74 said:


> Most likely yes SF will make a dual output duel fuel Fury as well. I JUST got into SF after collecting since 1996. Thus far I am very impressed. My duel fuel Fury's both with and without IB are astonishing lights. I really wish SF would include MORE technical details like what emitter they use(HAS to be XHP35HD)and if they are IP68 rated or not(seem like they should be). These things are some of the most well made lights I have ever had. The potted electronics are a good thing to have.



I e-mailed SF and asked. Doesn't sound like it, but hopefully they do come out with this option. Not really interested in the intellibeam, but SF will definitely get my $$$ with a 15/1500 Fury DFT (non-intellibeam). 



*Adam Weekes* (SureFire LLC) 
Jul 9, 1:49 PM PDT 
Hi Jonathan

No it will-be with Intellibeam only for the time being.

Thank you,

Technical Support
SUREFIRE, LLC


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jul 11, 2018)

Interesting. Being new to Surefire as well as their Intellibeam feature I cannot help but be extremely impressed by it. Sure I can understand wanting a plain dual output DFT. That being said this Intellibeam feature on 3 of my 4 Fury's is one of the biggest innovations in lights in a very long time. The DFT has amazing output.


----------



## JonathanLarson (Jul 11, 2018)

CelticCross74 said:


> Interesting. Being new to Surefire as well as their Intellibeam feature I cannot help but be extremely impressed by it. Sure I can understand wanting a plain dual output DFT. That being said this Intellibeam feature on 3 of my 4 Fury's is one of the biggest innovations in lights in a very long time. The DFT has amazing output.



Hey, thanks for the input. Maybe I'll just have to give the IB a shot. 

Jon


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jul 11, 2018)

You are more than welcome. Collecting lights since 1996 and I am just NOW finally bringing myself to cough up $200 for Surefires that many lights half and less than half that cost can do...but wait~! INTELLIBEAM! My IB DF Fury is basically the only way I can get ANY cells I put into it to NOT get sucked dry in an hour or less by the DF AMAZING 1500 lumen output. When SF says 1500 lumens they freaking mean it! That and double click to go PAST the Intellibeam feature to straight up blast till the cells run dry. I am VERY impressed by the build quality of my 4 Fury's and now 5/1200 lumen EDCLT-2 with the awesome "gas pedal" tail switch. These things have GOT to be good for a solid IP68 rating. I really wish SF would include that information and what emitters they are putting into their lights for once. 

The Intellibeam feature takes a touch of getting used to but it actually works! Genius really! A light tube built right into the reflector itself? Sure it cast a touch of shadow in the beam profile but the benefit in saving ones night vision automatically via the light tube/sensor/VERY advanced auto adjusting driver is just something you do not find anywhere else. The DF IB is near impossible to find right now because of all that though. It took me a month to find mine. 

The P2X 600 lumen IB Fury is also just as impressive really. The 3CR123 cell 1000 lumen Intellibeam Fury is awesome as well but the long battery tube takes a bit of getting used to once the extremely good 2xCR123/1x18650 length DF and P2X just "fits" ones hand so well but hey! Just like the 600 lumen G2X the 3xCR123 Fury also puts out more than advertised. Still though...NO HOLSTER?? Tis okay though I have so MANY from MANY other different makers I already perfectly fit them all.

Should you score the DFT or DF IB by all means do NOT scrimp on the 18650 for it. I started out with brand new Orbtronic 3500mah 10amp GA's and have the latest 3500mah IMR 18650's on the way. The IMR's should feed it a bit better. These things are built like framing hammers!


----------



## knucklegary (Jul 11, 2018)

What mfgr are your IMR18650 3500mah latest greatest?
I have been using Sanyo/Panasonic red wrap have performed excellent so far..


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jul 11, 2018)

Ah! Sounds like you are usung the very good unprotected red wrap NCR18650GA 3500mah 10amps. Good stuff. What I have on the way are Panasonic based 3500mah 10amp 18amp max unprotected Orbtronic IMR 18650s. This is the first time I have seen IMR 18650's of this capacity and amperage. They are unprotected with a safer chemistry. I would post a link to what I have on the way but am not sure if I can do that here. Just go to Orbtronic dot com. Good price as well.


----------



## Slumber (Jul 11, 2018)

I'm personally looking forward to the Fury DF IB. I had an R1 Intellibeam and really enjoyed the IB feature. The light was just a little too big, but a Fury with IB designed specifically to use an 18650 sounds nice. 

The mistake I think people make is they assume they'll have a "low" mode. Really, it's more like a single mode "high" only light that dims slightly to not overwhelm the user with back splash. The light still looks bright more times than not. Otherwise, double tap and lock in the actual high mode to avoid dimming. It's very convenient!


----------



## JonathanLarson (Jul 11, 2018)

Slumber Pass said:


> I'm personally looking forward to the Fury DF IB. I had an R1 Intellibeam and really enjoyed the IB feature. The light was just a little too big, but a Fury with IB designed specifically to use an 18650 sounds nice.
> 
> The mistake I think people make is they assume they'll have a "low" mode. Really, it's more like a single mode "high" only light that dims slightly to not overwhelm the user with back splash. The light still looks bright more times than not. Otherwise, double tap and lock in the actual high mode to avoid dimming. It's very convenient!



And that's exactly what I don't want. When I use my Fury 15/600, I use the low output far more than high and it's almost always adequate unless I really need to jump out there. And in that case, the brighter the better. 

I would think that there would be more of a market for a dual-output Fury 15/1500 without the IB and hopefully they realize that.


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jul 17, 2018)

Not too shabby Surefire!


----------



## RobertMM (Jul 17, 2018)

Anybody else thinks 15/1500 has really gone into ridiculous mode spacing here?
50 lumens or so for "low" would be so much more useful as a general mode when you don't need 1500, and the big 3500 mAh batteries will last quite well running an efficient LED at 50 lumens.
Just my opinion, as I find 15 lumens on my G2X quite adequate but sometimes wish for more without going full blast.


----------



## vadimax (Jul 17, 2018)

Of course, no one would listen to me, but... 15/150/1500 lm could be just perfect


----------



## RobertMM (Jul 17, 2018)

vadimax said:


> Of course, no one would listen to me, but... 15/150/1500 lm could be just perfect



Haha well, we each have our own preferences.

I'll be fine with 50/1500 or if with three modes, it will be 15/150/1500 as well.

The three mode mention makes me remember the long gone SF Stratum.


----------



## etc (Jul 19, 2018)

RobertMM said:


> Anybody else thinks 15/1500 has really gone into ridiculous mode spacing here?
> 50 lumens or so for "low" would be so much more useful as a general mode when you don't need 1500, and the big 3500 mAh batteries will last quite well running an efficient LED at 50 lumens.
> Just my opinion, as I find 15 lumens on my G2X quite adequate but sometimes wish for more without going full blast.





I used the 15 lumen low mode of the G2x Pro extensively and it is really good on batteries. IMO, 15 lumen is the very minimum that is acceptable.
The thing is, if the lux is higher, it makes it seem like the light is brighter. 15 lumens with a very low lux in the flood mode seems less bright.

But I do understand completely what you are saying. 15 lumen is an emergency mode, 50 lumens is a lot more useful overall.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jul 20, 2018)

These things are awesome! They are still overpriced though. Why does SF NOT give basic information like emitter type or if they are even IPX8? Regardless my DF IB is the scariest wicked bright built like a tank light that does NOT drain even the stoutest cells dry in one hour due to the amazing Intellibeam feature light I have ever had. This thing is SCARY bright wow. Using Orbtronic new 3500mah 10-18amp(pulse)capable IMR button top. The Duel Fuel Fury specific machining around the head of the light is really nice. It is easy to tell the DF Fury's from the others because of it


----------



## JonathanLarson (Jul 21, 2018)

RobertMM said:


> Anybody else thinks 15/1500 has really gone into ridiculous mode spacing here?
> 50 lumens or so for "low" would be so much more useful as a general mode when you don't need 1500, and the big 3500 mAh batteries will last quite well running an efficient LED at 50 lumens.
> Just my opinion, as I find 15 lumens on my G2X quite adequate but sometimes wish for more without going full blast.



Hey,

I might even take that.. I've owned quite a few Surefire flashlights and although very happy with the quality, never really was happy with useability until I got a Fury dual-output. I think that SF's dual-output flashlights are unbeatable for everyday use.


----------



## etc (Jul 21, 2018)

the low lumens are not about battery saving, they are about being discreet.

I want the lowest possible usable lumens without the whole world seeing what I have

15 lumens seems to hit the sweet spot all things considering


----------



## JonathanLarson (Jul 21, 2018)

etc said:


> the low lumens are not about battery saving, they are about being discreet.
> 
> I want the lowest possible usable lumens without the whole world seeing what I have
> 
> 15 lumens seems to hit the sweet spot all things considering



Hey,

That's the primary reason that I ditched my older single output Fury. It was just awkwardly bright.. lol

Another reason is it was blinding to use. Whether I was late getting off the trails at the park, or at some outdoors event (4th July), or just taking the dog outside or for a walk.. the thing wasn't useable.


----------



## chilitoma (Jul 24, 2018)

Hello, Experts.
I would like to take your advice. Reacently, my friend bought FURY DFT and he encountered following problem.


-He was operating FURY DFT for 120 sec turned on and 10 min turned off. He did this operation around 40 to 60 cycle using KeepPower18650 LiIon Cell.
-After that, FURY DFT could not be turned off even clicked tail switch off position. (open circuit to turn off light)
-It seemed that tail switch could not be opened in some reason and it kept lighing on.
-To press tail switch around 10 times, FURY DFT could be turned off.
-After turned off, FURY DFT could accept only for momentary on and off. FURY backed to turn on again and could not turned off if fully pressed tail switch.
-He called dealer and replace another FURY DFT, but he encountered same situation.
-He does not have surefire 18650 at this moment.


Is there any suggestion to solve this problem?:mecry:
(In the mean time, I am asking battery cell length to him)


----------



## Dave D (Jul 25, 2018)

chilitoma said:


> Hello, Experts.
> I would like to take your advice. Reacently, my friend bought FURY DFT and he encountered following problem.
> 
> 
> ...


Are you aware of the advice from Surefire?



Dave D said:


> Below is the customer service info mentioned by dano.
> _
> Dear Customers of the FURY-DFT and M600DF,
> When we launched these products our instructions were not clear regarding which 18650 batteries to use, and for that we sincerely apologize. Some customers who purchased the FURY-DFT and M600DF have experienced their light shutting down just after activation when using a non-SureFire branded 18650. This is because the FURY-DFT and M600DF are ultra-high-output illumination tools that require a minimum 5A discharge rate from the battery to operate as intended. Unfortunately many non-SureFire brand 18650 batteries do not meet this requirement and generic battery manufacturers typically do not provide/state the discharge rates for their 18650 batteries. The SureFire SF18650A battery’s protection circuit supports up to a 6A draw and is therefore the recommended battery for these products.
> ...


----------



## CREEXHP70LED (Jul 25, 2018)

I will be getting one of these, and in the same configuration as my other two Fury lights. Which means press the button and give me 1500 lumens. I know most people want a low and high, or low medium and high mode. I don't. 

Quite simply, that could get me killed in my personal/private/professional life.


Surefire, please add a battery magazine like Olight, for when we are not anywhere near a place to recharge our lights. Rattling batteries are not good for several reasons. Sound, and possible connection issues.


----------



## chilitoma (Jul 25, 2018)

Dave D said:


> Are you aware of the advice from Surefire?



Thanks Dave!

I know that FURY DFT need battery which can provide minimum 6A constant discharge. However, KeepPower 18650 3120mAh cell can provide 15A. (I think most of all LiIon cell can provide 2C discharge rate. So, I think over 3000mAh cell seems meet the specs) If discharge rate is not meet FURY DFT specs, FURY DFT would be shutting down instead of constant on. So, I feel that discharge rate is not cause this problem. 

BTW, here is cell length which I got from friend.
KP LIO 3120mAh 68.6mm
KP IMR 3500mAh 64.8mm
Surefire 3400mAh 69.5mm

I will keep investigating why this problem happens.


----------



## NH Lumens (Jul 26, 2018)

Have there been any lux or candela ratings published on this light yet? The ratio of lumens/lux can be informative about the beam profile, but I cannot find anything in the specs.


----------



## CREEXHP70LED (Jul 26, 2018)

NH Lumens said:


> Have there been any lux or candela ratings published on this light yet? The ratio of lumens/lux can be informative about the beam profile, but I cannot find anything in the specs.



I have heard it is listed at 23,000 but the owner believes 28,800 . YouTube video "Surefire Fury DFT - Battery Issues / Full Review" by Practical EDC channel. (Sorry no link)


----------



## knucklegary (Jul 26, 2018)

NH Lumens said:


> Have there been any lux or candela ratings published on this light yet? The ratio of lumens/lux can be informative about the beam profile, but I cannot find anything in the specs.



Think I read a few posts back Fury DFT was comparable to Malkoff HD 18650 for lumens/lux but IDK for sure..


----------



## lumen007 (Aug 5, 2018)

Dave D said:


> Below is the customer service info mentioned by dano.
> _
> Dear Customers of the FURY-DFT and M600DF,
> When we launched these products our instructions were not clear regarding which 18650 batteries to use, and for that we sincerely apologize. Some customers who purchased the FURY-DFT and M600DF have experienced their light shutting down just after activation when using a non-SureFire branded 18650. This is because the FURY-DFT and M600DF are ultra-high-output illumination tools that require a minimum 5A discharge rate from the battery to operate as intended. Unfortunately many non-SureFire brand 18650 batteries do not meet this requirement and generic battery manufacturers typically do not provide/state the discharge rates for their 18650 batteries. The SureFire SF18650A battery’s protection circuit supports up to a 6A draw and is therefore the recommended battery for these products.
> ...



Thanks for posting this.


----------



## 41qser (Aug 16, 2018)

Dave D said:


> Are you aware of the advice from Surefire?



I had/am having the same issue...

I took advantage of the SF battery offer, but I'm still having the issue... unfortunately I cannot use it as a duty light as it is not reliable. I haven't reached out to SF since I received the new batteries, but when I do I will share their response.


----------



## Nimitz68 (Aug 16, 2018)

41qser said:


> I had/am having the same issue...
> 
> I took advantage of the SF battery offer, but I'm still having the issue... unfortunately I cannot use it as a duty light as it is not reliable. I haven't reached out to SF since I received the new batteries, but when I do I will share their response.


Please do, as Surefire really doesn't have a foot to stand on in this case. Their light, their batteries, their issue. I would think they will make good.


----------



## dano (Aug 16, 2018)

This model has been a disappointment. SF is running too much current thru the LED; the heat issue is enormous after only a few minutes of running. And I'm on tailcap number 2, as they keep failing. Can't recommend.


----------



## vadimax (Aug 17, 2018)

Yes, this lumen rush is definitely no good in service lights.


----------



## Modernflame (Aug 17, 2018)

dano said:


> And I'm on tailcap number 2, as they keep failing...



I'm surprised by this. I've always thought Surefire's tail cap switches were tip top. Do you think the light is pulling more current than the switch can handle?


----------



## vadimax (Aug 17, 2018)

Modernflame said:


> I'm surprised by this. I've always thought Surefire's tail cap switches were tip top. Do you think the light is pulling more current than the switch can handle?



I guess there might be an issue: when others use low resistance bronze springs, Surefire stays with steel ones. With high amperage those may produce excessive heat — as a result nearby polymer parts may fail. But this is just my guess.


----------



## id30209 (Aug 17, 2018)

Surfire clickies are known that can’t handle high current unlike twisties. I would replace it with mcklicky...


----------



## NH Lumens (Aug 17, 2018)

I'm a fan of SF lights too and currently own an older 6PX Pro and more recently, a PR1 Peacekeeper. They have both been extremely reliable lights.

I've been looking at this latest rendition of the Fury and as a Malkoff junky as well, the comparison to the Hound Dog 18650 is unavoidable. While this new Fury has a slight edge in size, weight and output (lumens-wise, not lux/candela), my HD 18650 has been flawless. With Malkoff's frequent sales, the cost of the HD 18650 is comparable to the best prices I've seen so far for the Fury. The beam pattern on the HD 18650 is excellent, though I have not seen the beam of the latest Fury.

It seems SF is pushing the envelope not only in the ability of the switch to handle the current draw, but of standard CR123A cells as well. As much as I am tempted, my HD 18650 matches the new Fury is usable light without any of the reliability and over heating issues. If SF gets those issues ironed out, I would be tempted to drop the coin on another Surefire light.

In the meantime my HD 18650 with a SF 6PX tail cap;


----------



## Gunny84 (Oct 5, 2018)

Have anyone tried using other brand of 18650 to power the flashlight?
I am thinking of using nitecore NL1835HP instead of SF 18650.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Oct 21, 2018)

Orbtronic IMR button top 3500mah high drain easy 10amp capable all day long. It is what is in my DFT


----------



## jackman1 (Nov 2, 2018)

12345


----------



## archimedes (Nov 2, 2018)

jackman1 said:


> Here we go!
> ....
> Today, someone I know well of, out of curiosity, and maybe being too obligated, sent an email to surefire to:1-sort out when df ib will be available 2-how surefire regarding tailswitch issue. It seems surefire declined to admit such malfunction, or they secretly fixed it, or such only occured to certain early lots. Interestingly, surefire seemed very preserved of their tecnical and marketing information, preventing any addressee from redistribution. My friend in his turn CCed this to me, but I decided to post them here, since no law implies to surefire's statement of information using terms.
> 
> ...



Please review Rule 12 @jackman1 and edit your post accordingly ...

_
*Reposting Private Communications*
It is not appropriate for any member of CandlePowerForums to post and/or quote in the open forums any part of a private communication that is authored by someone other than themselves. This includes, but is not limited to, emails and private messages. _


----------



## jackman1 (Nov 2, 2018)

12345


----------



## archimedes (Nov 2, 2018)

archimedes said:


> Please review Rule 12 @jackman1 and edit your post accordingly ....





jackman1 said:


> All done. Now simple and clear. Thanks for the reminder.



Yes, thank you for the edit, and well ... another clue might have been that the message you posted actually included the phrase "privileged and/or confidential information ... intended only for the use of the addressee" :shakehead


----------



## archimedes (Nov 4, 2018)

Another post by @jackman1 has been deleted ... this one for Rule 8.

I suggest no further commentary on the removal of these posts.

Thank you.


----------



## Frottage (Nov 6, 2018)

I received a new Fury DFT this week and thought I’d post my observations in the interest of contributing to the knowledge base:

The size is noticeably bigger than the standard Fury. The head is the same diameter but is a bit longerthan the P2X model. Overall length is about .2” longer. It feels like it has a bit more heft to it, but it could be the battery weight difference.

The beam is excellent with good mix of throw and spill. Tint is markedly cool, but typical for Surefire products. Compared to the P2X Fury the beam is quite noticeably brighter and has better spill.

I had zero issues with batteries. Lithium 123a’s worked, and protected 18650GA’s worked perfectly as well.

In terms of heat, after 30 minutes of continuous on the head was warm but not hot. I could hold the head and it was not uncomfortable nor too hot to hold.

All good so far. I’ll run it through a class or two before recommending it for tactical use, but first impression is positive.


----------



## dano (Nov 7, 2018)

HHHmm...after five minutes or so, mine becomes HOT...almost not holdable hot. Starting to wonder of my light is actually defective at the head/LED...Maybe pulling too much current, hence the excessive heat and malfunctioning tail cap switches. Going to do some tests...


----------



## Cato (Dec 6, 2018)

My Surefire Fury DF doesn't work with SF or Duracell Cr123, but its ok with panasonic 18650. Any ideas?


----------



## dano (Dec 6, 2018)

...and...tailcap three is toast...waiting for word from SF to send the whole light in, not just receiving another tailcap. The light was on for five or so minutes. Then it won't shut off, and the cap has the burnt electronics smell to it. Just for info, the light is drawing 5.4-5.5 amps, then dropping to 5 amps after a few minutes.


----------



## kj2 (Dec 7, 2018)

dano said:


> ...and...tailcap three is toast...waiting for word from SF to send the whole light in, not just receiving another tailcap. The light was on for five or so minutes. Then it won't shut off, and the cap has the burnt electronics smell to it. Just for info, the light is drawing 5.4-5.5 amps, then dropping to 5 amps after a few minutes.


I was just about to order this light, but after reading this thread again, I'll pass.


----------



## dan05gt (Dec 7, 2018)

kj2 said:


> I was just about to order this light, but after reading this thread again, I'll pass.


I have one and have not had any issues


----------



## Nimitz68 (Dec 7, 2018)

dan05gt said:


> I have one and have not had any issues


I also have one and have not had any issues.


----------



## kj2 (Dec 8, 2018)

dan05gt said:


> I have one and have not had any issues





Nimitz68 said:


> I also have one and have not had any issues.


Thanks for that  still a bit hesitance to buy one.


----------



## mikespike2 (Dec 16, 2018)

Vinniec5 said:


> I received mine from B&H Friday and here's my report so far. The DFT Tactical in the package is the one on the right in the picture with the notched bezel, they are relieved and smooth like a slotted screwdriver and do not snag on clothing. Surefire CR123's are included, you will need to supply your own 18650. I already have SF18650s 2600+3400mah on hand. mine has a tactical clicky, which I like. it has enough travel that you can use it easily as a momentary switch without clicking it on. No problem there atleast for me as its just like my Peacekeepers.
> 
> As for brightness this is a beast, portable night-sun bright with a extremely noticeable difference from the peacekeepers in power, tint is sight purple with a nice hotspot and smooth transition to the spill. reflector is smoother than my Lawman and peacekeepers. Purple tint AR refective glass also like the Lawman-Fury P3Xs. Knurling is very grippy much better than the peacekeeper (my only real complaint about them).
> 
> ...



Thanks for the detailed info. I will be interested in the light when they release a dual output version. I like your comparison to the Peacekeeper as that is currently my favorite Surefire light. Glad to see a few more 18650 lights coming from them.


----------



## Bogie (Dec 25, 2018)

Thinking of picking one up to replace my current Fury defender W/Fivemega 18650 body. Does anyone make a good holster for this ? And why couldn’t SF match the OD of the tail cap & body.


----------



## dano (Jan 9, 2019)

I think i found the problem...After receiving another tailcap and conducting several battery changes, I noticed that the retaining ring that holds the actual switch inside the tailcap becomes loose. Loose enough that the center ring and spring on the switch can connect the metal retaining ring which creates a short in the light's "Circuit", thus overheating the switch and causing its failure.


----------



## troller_cpf (Jan 26, 2019)

Hello all!
I received my Fury DFT this week and I have been doing a lot of testing and comparison with my Peacekeeper.

I think either there is something weird on my sample or Surefire didn't give correct specifications.

I tried the Fury DFT with both CR123s and with a 18650 (Keeppower 18650 3500 MAh protected model - so plenty juice for the fury), and in both cases I found that after just 75 seconds of operation the light output (lux readng) dropped to approx 50%!
This has happened every time I did the test with the lux-meter.
Turning off and on again the light resulted in output going back up to full power and then again, after 75 seconds, down to 50%...

The tests have been conducted at night, with a temperature of about 10-30°F (close to 0°C for the europeans), so I don't think there was any overheating. And the same behavior appeared with 123 batteries and the 18650. The drop in output was also confirmed by visual images --> i took underexposed images at start up and after 80 seconds and I could clearly see less light.

I then compared the Lux readings with my Peacekeeper and indeed, the Peacekeeper was giving Lux reading very similar (20% less approx.) to the Fury DFT after this drop-down.

So, in this condition I really see no benefit in keeping the Fury DFT...

I contacted Surefire via email but no reply yet.

A final very weird thing: when running the 18650 I recorded a constant draw of 2.4 - 2.5 Amps with my multimeter. This remained constant for at least 5 minutes! This is really weird... But the power at the first minute is there, the lux readings for the very first minute or less is indeed double than the Peacekeeper, so I believe that there are really 1200/1500 lumens at the beginning, but then it drops down pretty much immediately.

*Did anyone else experience this drop-down after the first minute or so?
*
Thank you all!!


----------



## Tachead (Jan 26, 2019)

troller_cpf said:


> Hello all!
> I received my Fury DFT this week and I have been doing a lot of testing and comparison with my Peacekeeper.
> 
> I think either there is something weird on my sample or Surefire didn't give correct specifications.
> ...



It's a thermal step down man and it sounds like in this case it is a timed step down. It's normal and nothing to worry about. Sustaining 1500 lumens in a light this size is not possible(both due to heat and cell limitations). Most high output lights have one these days. 

Thermal step downs allow a burst of high output for a limited amount of time in a light not capable on sustaining that a output(due to heat and/or cell restrictions). This allows you to have that high output for a short duration when needed(the majority of flashlight use is often only for short durations) but, the light will step down to a level that can be sustained when needed(in 75 seconds in this case). Manufacturers set these perimeters based on testing to keep you safe. 

The bottom line is... If you want sustained 1500, you need a much larger light(larger heatsink) that runs on 4 x 18650+ imo.


----------



## troller_cpf (Jan 27, 2019)

So nothing would change if I would use the SF branded 18650A or a "IMR" high discharge battery?
Thanks!


----------



## Tachead (Jan 27, 2019)

troller_cpf said:


> So nothing would change if I would use the SF branded 18650A or a "IMR" high discharge battery?
> Thanks!


I doubt it unless the cell you are currently using is low quality, counterfeit, or worn out. No matter what it will always step down. A light of that size running on a single cell cannot sustain 1500 lumens with current technology. 

Now, that's not to say you won't get better performance if you're currently using an inadequate cell. If you want to fully rule the cell out then I suggest you order a Sony/Murata VTC6 from a trusted dealer like Illumn. That cell can handle far more amps then your DFT can ever pull.


----------



## chris4prez (Feb 26, 2019)

I just picked up the SF FURY IB DF and it makes an interesting hissing noise when the cap is clicked on, as well as, when I depress the cap it makes a louder hiss noise. I noticed cap issues mentioned in this thread but no one mentioning this. Wondering if this is normal due to the regulation of the IB or another issue.... Cap is tight, + is correct direction, using provided 18650 fully charged.

I have many SF lights and this is a first for me...


----------



## Jose Marin (Feb 28, 2019)

Try jumping the negative of the battery to the tail threads with a peice of wire or paper clip. Does it still make the noise?


----------



## Qship1996 (Feb 28, 2019)

chris4prez said:


> I just picked up the SF FURY IB DF and it makes an interesting hissing noise when the cap is clicked on, as well as, when I depress the cap it makes a louder hiss noise. I noticed cap issues mentioned in this thread but no one mentioning this. Wondering if this is normal due to the regulation of the IB or another issue.... Cap is tight, + is correct direction, using provided 18650 fully charged.
> 
> 
> 
> I have many SF lights and this is a first for me...


After waiting month after month to purchase this light,and calling Surefire multiple times to hear over and over the bugs had not been solved,delaying release over and over- I finally gave up and purchased the standard Fury.I did not want to be the guinnepig risking buying upon release of the intellibeam after all those delays and issues.


----------



## Swedpat (Mar 1, 2019)

It would be interesting to know the summarized runtime at highest level with 18650!


----------



## Gunny84 (Mar 7, 2019)

I am looking at two holster to carry my fury.

http://www.lagtactical.com/m-c-s-flashlight-carrier/

https://www.multiholsters.com/shop/flashlight-holsters/flashlight-holster/

Do anyone have any experience with either or any other to recommend??


----------



## Firehawk1227 (Mar 7, 2019)

Qship1996 said:


> After waiting month after month to purchase this light,and calling Surefire multiple times to hear over and over the bugs had not been solved,delaying release over and over- I finally gave up and purchased the standard Fury.I did not want to be the guinnepig risking buying upon release of the intellibeam after all those delays and issues.



Light finally came in since I placed my order 6+ months ago. Not sure if I can post websites on this forum but feel free to PM me or do a quick google search. My first light had a manufacturing defect where the probe inside the light had a small piece of plastic dangling - it has been replaced and everything is working great.


----------



## kj2 (Mar 16, 2019)

My Fury IB just came in the mail. Ordered it in Germany, and the expected arrive date is/was mid-April. Bit shocked, it arrived today


----------



## id30209 (Mar 16, 2019)

kj2 said:


> My Fury IB just came in the mail. Ordered it in Germany, and the expected arrive date is/was mid-April. Bit shocked, it arrived today



From where did you get it? I’m in EU and looking for one also.


----------



## kj2 (Mar 16, 2019)

id30209 said:


> From where did you get it? I’m in EU and looking for one also.



Flashlightshop dot de. They're also Fenix distributor.


----------



## Mark2 (Oct 6, 2019)

My new (second) Fury DF just died after a couple of days. Has never been turned on for more than 10-20 seconds. When turned on, it goes to full output (as expected) and then immediately dims to a very low level. Batteries or tailcap are not the problem. Oh well ... 

I think the E2D (500lm/600lm version) is the most recent Surefire model I never had an issue with.


----------



## Distorted Vision (Oct 25, 2019)

Looking to buy spare 18650 batteries for Surefire Fury Dual Fuel Intellibeam. I was wondering if KeepPower 3500mAh are suitable?


----------



## akula88 (Jan 25, 2020)

rangefinder said:


> I just received mine today. The light body and tailcap are a larger diameter then my P2X Fury and my Peacekeeper. The Fury DFT will not fit in the V70 holster. I assumed it was going to be the same size even with the 18650 as my Peacekeeper fits fine. Anyone have a suggestion on a holster that might fit? I'm looking for something similar to the V70 for a 2 inch duty belt.



Are there some physical indicators / differences on the tailcaps of the Fury DFT vs P2X/P1R? How do you distinguish them offhand without fitting to certain bodies? Any photos?

So now SF has expanded the tailcap logistics and compatibility matrix further


----------



## desert.snake (Jan 25, 2020)

I wonder which LED in this DFT?


----------



## mk2rocco (Jan 25, 2020)

I was looking at pictures of this light and it looks like the tail cap is larger than the body. Is it not a straight 1" light?

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jan 30, 2020)

Wow! So sorry to see many have received malfunctioning DF 1500 lumen Fury's. I have both the non intellibeam 1500 lumen Fury as well as the 1500 lumen intellibeam Fury. Both of them have performed perfectly thus far. I have 3500mah Orbtronics in them both. I also got the 3xCR123 1000 lumen intellibeam powered off of 3XSFCR123's and it thus far has performed perfectly. 

I sincerely hope that others here that have malfunctioning intellibeams get straightened out by SF. The intellibeam feature is a true flashlight innovation. Hope I just did not jinx myself. EDIT-I have the 600 lumen intellibeam Fury as well. Zero problems with that one thus far. 

I love the one click turns on the intellibeam and two clicks turns it off leaving you with standard straightforward max lumens all the time. Surefire really hit it out of the park with the intellibeam feature. They are worth the very high prices.


----------



## shane1 (Feb 2, 2020)

Can the intellibeam be overridden so there is a manual low?

shane


----------



## caelyx (Feb 2, 2020)

shane1 said:


> Can the intellibeam be overridden so there is a manual low?



No, the two modes are Intellibeam and High.

Someone else (earlier in this thread, I think) put it well: think of the Fury DF IB as a single-mode high light, and Intellibeam dials back the high to avoid washing out your vision when you’re near an object. It always looks bright.


----------



## Roger999 (Feb 4, 2020)

Anyone have any ideas about fixing the tailcap issue where the switch is stuck on and cannot be turned off with the push button? 

Mine failed after about 20 minutes total of usage and cannot be turned off. 

Surefire finally got back to me by email and are sending a replacement but it seems to be a common problem where the switch gets burnt out.


----------



## Mr. LED (Feb 5, 2020)

You’re lucky Surefire replied your email. I’m waiting for 2 weeks and nothing.


----------



## Bogie (Feb 5, 2020)

I never email always just call them 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WarriorOfLight (Feb 6, 2020)

Mr. LED said:


> You’re lucky Surefire replied your email. I’m waiting for 2 weeks and nothing.



Try to send them an email again. I had it that the first email was "lost" (or not answered) and the 2nd one was answered very fast.


----------



## 30in1 (Mar 4, 2020)

Ordered a surefire fury dft

Use it on patrol

Love the beam and flood

Thank you surefire for finally making a rechargeable light that I can afford and meets my needs

Had a Pelican 7100 until now and it doesn't hold A CANDLE to the SureFire.


----------



## rrego (Apr 4, 2020)

Does anyone's DFT create "smoke/haze" inside the lens when it is on?

I bought mine used (in mint condition). Since the first time I turned it on and left it on for a bit, I noticed that within the first minute, in the reflector/lens/LED area it starts to "smoke" or build a vapor swirl inside. I have left it on for extended periods using it as a general light, as it steps down a lot and then it's just bright but not blinding.

I wonder if this "smoke" is really smoke or some kind of vapor created from the hot LED. It's funny because the vapor behind the lens swirls (from the heat?), like a mini weather storm :thinking:. It happens every time I use the light. I just timed it and it started at 13 seconds in. When I turn off the light and look at it under the room lighting, it is perfectly clear inside, you can't "see" the haze, but if I turn the light back on, you can see the little swirling haze inside the lens.

Just wondering if anyone has had this happen with their DFT.


----------



## kj2 (Apr 5, 2020)

Smoke? That's not good!


----------



## rrego (Apr 5, 2020)

Yes, you are right. However I don't now if it really is smoke, as I've left the light on for quite a while, between 10-15 minutes continuous numerous times. It generates a haze inside the lens and it swirls. If it were smoke or something bad, I think it wouldn't burned out/failed by now(?).

Here is a video of the swirling haze. I could not get my phone to focus but you can still make it out.

https://youtu.be/W9_pH87WDcs


----------



## kj2 (Apr 5, 2020)

rrego said:


> Yes, you are right. However I don't now if it really is smoke, as I've left the light on for quite a while, between 10-15 minutes continuous numerous times. It generates a haze inside the lens and it swirls. If it were smoke or something bad, I think it wouldn't burned out/failed by now(?).
> 
> Here is a video of the swirling haze. I could not get my phone to focus but you can still make it out.
> 
> https://youtu.be/W9_pH87WDcs


I see it. May want to contact SF about this.


----------



## desert.snake (Apr 5, 2020)

rrego said:


> Yes, you are right. However I don't now if it really is smoke, as I've left the light on for quite a while, between 10-15 minutes continuous numerous times. It generates a haze inside the lens and it swirls. If it were smoke or something bad, I think it wouldn't burned out/failed by now(?).
> 
> Here is a video of the swirling haze. I could not get my phone to focus but you can still make it out.
> 
> https://youtu.be/W9_pH87WDcs




It looks like a condensation chamber for studying radiation. I had a similar smoke on the old Ultra, not as pronounced as yours, but Fury temperature is clearly hotter. Analysis showed that they were alcohol vapors.


----------



## rrego (Apr 5, 2020)

Interesting finding desert.snake. Alcohol vapors.

I will probably contact SF customer support when current things calm down. The tint on mine is pretty good and I wonder if they'd fix mine or swap it out for a new unit. I know there is tint lottery with some of these lights sometimes.


----------



## tango44 (Nov 9, 2020)

Just got a Fury DFT and it flickers a lot with 18650 and CR123's????
Is this normal???
Also hate the greenish light!


----------



## Olumin (Nov 9, 2020)

tango44 said:


> Just got a Fury DFT and it flickers a lot with 18650 and CR123's????
> Is this normal???
> Also hate the greenish light!



I have this same problem with the Fury intellibeam when using 18650s (or 16650s), however it performs perfectly when using CR123s. This must be due to the electronics inside switching drivers when running on 3,7V vs 6V. I would like to know what is causing this "flickering" as well as its very distracting. Unfortunately I cannot just simply send to back to SF to have it fixed, it would take a long time and would cost me a lot of shipping. Its not so easy in Germany. Luckily the tint on mine is nice, no complaints there.


----------

